# Helene Fischer - Schöne Wallpaper (6x)



## Rolli (23 Feb. 2011)

1600x1200



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (23 Feb. 2011)

wunderschöne Frau


----------



## congo64 (23 Feb. 2011)

super WP - danke rolli


----------



## General (23 Feb. 2011)

Sieht wie immer klasse aus :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce83 (23 Feb. 2011)

besten dank


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2011)

Sie sieht immer gut aus. Die mittlere Walli in der unteren Reihe gefällt mir 
am besten.Danke.


----------



## marc32 (13 März 2011)

Ich könnte mich glatt verlieben


----------



## BIG 2 (13 März 2011)

*Die Wallpaper gefallen sehr gut.

Vielen Dank rolli
**http://www.celebboard.net/members/25182-rolli.html*


----------



## szbengel (13 März 2011)

schön danke


----------



## Seppo17 (13 März 2011)

:thumbup:

Vielen Dank für die schöne Helene!!!


----------



## fast0815 (14 März 2011)

danke für Helene
:thumbup:


----------



## Sarafin (14 März 2011)

danke für die wunderschönen Wallpaper


----------



## Guender (14 März 2011)

Hübsche Sängerin.

Leider nicht meine Musikrichtung.


----------



## little_people (14 März 2011)

sehr schön danke


----------



## Ralf Bahlmann (15 März 2011)

Tolle Wallpaper - Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## geri1971 (16 März 2011)

schöne bilder


----------



## dumbas (16 März 2011)

vielen Dank!


----------



## langer (16 März 2011)

ein traum!!!
vielen dank!!!


----------



## sweet1900 (20 März 2011)

Danke für die schönen WP


----------



## possi (20 März 2011)

Vielen dank für die hübsche Helene


----------



## Kartoffelsalat (25 Feb. 2016)

Auch mit dunklen Haaren wunderschön


----------



## Marcello (26 Apr. 2016)

Tolle Wallpaper :thx:


----------

